# Tapioca Pudding Day--LOL



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, here is something about this very special day:
http://www.nationaldaycalendar.com/national-tapioca-pudding-day-july-15/


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Let's have our pudding and be proud that we are being protected by our military tonight.  I just really thought about it and if they weren't there, what would happen?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Well if we had a little of the nice stuff then we could sing this song: 




Lou is so sexy here I have impure thoughts, help me father Ralphy!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Here's some more music to listen to and it's great!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

I wish I had known Michael.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Here is a nice Bowie song worth partying with pudding!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Michael Jackson-Human Nature!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2016)

Funny they have a day for everything these days!   I only eat tapioca once in a blue moon.  How about some fruit for color?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

I have to say :cheers1::cheers1::cheers1: to feeling strange at times!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Geez you gotto see this...music too...what?....


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

I have been enjoying my evening even though I haven't found any pudding, really wish I had!nthego:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 15, 2016)

Here he is:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2016)

Just some real good stuff!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2016)

The possibilities are endless!!:love_heart:


----------

